# Der Schokokuchen ist doch eine Lüge!



## casch79 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier im richtigen Forum, aber ich werde bald wahsinnig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir fehlt nur noch das schokokuchenrezept für das Achievement "Der Scherbenwelt-Gourmet". 
Einige sagen, es droppt auch in Dalaran als Belohnung für die Kochdaily. Andere sagen das gibt es nur in Shat.
Ich mache die Kochdaily nun schon seit mehreren Wochen und bis jetzt hat sich das Rezept noch nicht blicken lassen.

Meine Frage: Was geht denn nun schneller? Soll ich weiter nur die Dalaran-Kochdaily machen oder lohnt es sich auch zusätzlich noch nach Shat zu gehen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Einfach dailys ohne ende machen bei meinem einen wars nach der 2then kochdaily in dalaran mein andere hatte ca ein halbes jahr dailys in shatt gemacht bis er es hatte.


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2009)

Mach doch einfach beide, dann hast Du doppelt so viel Chance pro Tag auf das Teil.
Aber ich habs mir während BC in Shatt geholt. War in ner Fleischkiste drin. In den Fischfässern hatt ich eh nie ein Rezept...


----------



## Cadalin (8. Februar 2009)

Bei mir waren es Fischfässer fast  bei allen Rezepten, der Kuchen hat aber ewig gebraucht.

 Ist völlig zufällig, ein Kolege hatte den nach der 12ten Quest oder so


----------



## Thaielb (9. Februar 2009)

Meine beiden hatten es jedes Mal in Dalaran im beutel drin. Mach beide Dailies und Du müsstest es recht schnell bekommen.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (9. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht mehr genau, ob ich das Rezept aus Dalaran habe oder es bei einem Mob gedroppt ist.
Es droppt aber auch in Inis. Hatten es einmal in Utgarde, nur leider hatte ich  kein Würfelglück.


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte das Rezept einaml aus der Shattrath Quest und einmal mit nem anderen Char aus der Dalaran Quest.


----------



## Altbier (9. Februar 2009)

Also es ist definitiv so, wie es die Vorposter schon sagten: Das Rezept gibt es als Belohnung für die Kochdalies.

In Shatrath: Dort kann man das Rezept aus der Fisch- und aus der Fleischkiste bekommen.
In Dalaran: Dort ist das Rezept in dem Beutel den man bekommt, in dem sich auch die nordischen Gewürze befinden.

Die Chance ist bei beiden Kochdaylies in etwa gleich. Es "dropt" aber nur, solange Du das Rezept noch nicht kennst. Vielleicht solltest Du noch einmal nachschauen, ob Du das Rezept nicht schon hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei meinen Koch-Chars war es jedesmal nach der dritten oder vierten Daylie im Beutel.

Gruß,
Berrgo - der schon seit Wochen die Angel-Daylie in Shat macht, in der Hoffnung er bekommt bald das Lagerbier-Rezept.


----------



## kosmo79 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich habs gesterm bei der Kochquest in Shatt bekommen , war das 2te mal das ich die gemacht hatte.

Geht also eigentlich ganz fix.

In Dalaran war noch nix Rezeptemäßiges drinne im Beutel!


----------



## Bodog (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Das Kuchen-Rezept kann auch in den Dalaran-Beuteln drin sein.
Habs dadurch bekommen.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## casch79 (26. Februar 2009)

Ne, also ich habs gaaanz bestimmt noch nicht in meinen Rezepten gehabt. Lesen kann ich ;-)
Und ich habs immer noch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (26. Februar 2009)

Da mein Priester ursprünglich zu bc zeiten mein main war, bekam ich es aus shat.
Mein Paladin der jetzt mein main ist, bekamm es aus nen beutel aus der kochdaily von dalaran.


----------



## Myrvold (27. Februar 2009)

Bei mir war es auch in Dalaran mit drin.


----------



## Kwatamehn (3. März 2009)

Mir fehlt für Scherbenwelt-Gourmet auch nur der Kuchen und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab jetzt ca. 60x die Dalaran-Koch-Q gemacht und 30x die in Shatt - weder Kuchen noch Fischrezept.

Es ist echt zum verzweifeln....


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (18. März 2009)

ich mache nun seit bestimmt 6 monaten jeden tag die kochquest bzw seit 3.0 auch die in dalaran. es kamen schon alle anderen rezepte raus nur nicht der schokoladenkuchen und es ist auch nur noch dieser kuchen der mich vom titel abhält denn ansonsten habe ich jeden kocherfolg. aber egal. immer weiter jeden tag woche um woche monat für monat bis ichs habe ^^ 
ist ähnlich wie bei den pets die man bei der angelquest bekommen kann. immer weiter machen bis man alle 3 oder 4?? ka ^^ versionen hat. hab aber erst eins.


----------



## Imanewbie (27. März 2009)

ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber bekommt man das rezept nicht zufällig beim Liebesfest? 

Weiter droped es auch in inis (ich habs mind 1mal gesehn).

Und halt dailys abfarmen ohne ende.

Viel glück weiterhin

mfg


----------



## ciaz (2. April 2009)

Eh, bei der Quest in Dalaran gibts die ganzen BoP Rezepte auch? WUsst ich ja gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schaut das denn bald mit der neuen Angeldaily in Dalaran aus? Gibts dann dort auch die alten Sachen zu holen (Krokopet, Angelhut etc.) oder muss man dafuer weiter nach Shat? Die alten Fische sind halt n Scheiss wert... und muellen mir nur die Post von Twinks voll, falls die irgendwann mal Kochen nachlernen sollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2009)

Kuchen und Blutflossen-Rezept bekommen.

nur leider ist mein Angeln nicht hoch genug für die Blutflossenwelse und die sind nieeee im AH.

Ansonsten hab ich Scherbenwelt-Gourmet komplett dann.


Kuchen war in Dala-Daily dabei.


----------



## norp (19. April 2009)

Bisher den Schokokuchen sogar auf 2 Chars aus dem Gewürzsäckchen geholt, geht also auf jeden Fall. Kiblers Häppchen, auf die ich mit meinem Jäger spitz bin, droppe jedoch zum verrecken nicht bei dem - die 2 anderen haben sie. Es ist wohl einfacher das zu kriegen was man garnicht haben will wie es scheint - woher auch immer der Server das weiß;(


----------



## Nutrius (19. April 2009)

Nur den Mut nicht verlieren... Rezept droppte bei mir vor ein paar Wochen in Dalaran.
Und erst gestern bekam ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ebenfalls bei der Kochdaily in Dalaran.


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das Rezept für den Schokokuchen am Donnerstag von der *Kochdaily in Dalaran* bekommen!
An meinem Geburtstag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathalina (10. Juni 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Mir fehlt für Scherbenwelt-Gourmet auch nur der Kuchen und
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lach bei mir ist es genauso, hab die daily in dalaran schon über 100x gemacht, trotzdem leider noch nix, aber ich geb dier hoffnung nicht auf^^


----------



## casch79 (13. Juli 2009)

Danke für eure Unterstützung! Es ist unglaublich aber wahr - ich habe es nun endlich geschafft! Letze Woche Freitag war es soweit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (15. Juli 2009)

Hab´s gestern bei der Koch Daily in Dalaran bekommen


----------



## winipu (19. August 2009)

huhuu!! 
ich hab auf  schockokuchen 2j gewarten...erlich ist auch nicht lüstig....hab aber bei kochQ in dalanar bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 19Chico73 (25. August 2009)

Mir ging es genauso wie meinem Vorposter.
Ich spiele WOW seit Release BC und machte sobald ich konnte von da an jeden Tag die Kochdaily in Shat.
Bekommen habe ich das Rezept Schlußendlich bei der Daily in Dalaran vor ca einem Monat.


----------



## Leonyja (16. September 2009)

hmja - ich hab den kuchen bei der zweiten Kochdaily in Dalaran erhalten . . .


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2009)

Leonyja schrieb:


> hmja - ich hab den kuchen bei der zweiten Kochdaily in Dalaran erhalten . . .


Logisch weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit alte Rezepte zu bekommen stark angehoben wurde mit dem Release von WotLK. Und das nicht nur bei Kochrezepten.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Am ersten Tag: Lagerbier
Am zweiten Tag: Schokokuchen
Am dritten Tag: Blitzschlagomlett (stimmt das so)
Am vierten Tag: Fischrezept


Btw -> ich bekomm bei der Fleischkiste nie ein Rezept -> lediglich beim Fischfass.


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

kottlet nicht omlett^^


----------



## Argenar (1. November 2009)

also laut buffed ist die dropchance bei beiden q gleich hoch


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Argenar schrieb:


> also laut buffed ist die dropchance bei beiden q gleich hoch


Das ist auch pure Glückssache. Meine Rezepte kamen alle ausschliesslich aus den Fleischkisten, in den Fischkisten war nicht eins drin. Ist halt bei jedem ein Bisschen anders.


----------



## toeftoef (17. April 2010)

Bin auch grad dabei und mir fehlt auch nur noch der Kuchen. Naja laut Buffed Datenbank sollte man eher das Fass mit Fischen wählen, da dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 1.8%, bei der Kiste mit Fleisch jedoch nur bei 0.8% liegt. Das dalaranische Gewürzsäckchen bringts grade mal auf 0.6%.

WoWHead sagt widerum was ganz anderes:
1.5% Fleisch
1.2% Fisch
0.6% Dalaran

Naja wie auch immer, es ist halt ne unschön niedrige Quote.

LG


----------



## Dagonzo (17. April 2010)

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, so niedrig ist die Rate gar nicht mehr, das wurde mit dem erscheinen des letzten Addons angehoben. Ich habe das Kuchenrezept auch erst in Dalaran bekommen. Sogar den Eterniumfaden für die Angel, die es sonst früher nur beim Angelwettbewerb im Schlingendorntal gab, habe ich in Dalaran bekommen. Aber nichts desto trotz bleibt es halt Glücksache. Selbst bei einer Chance schon 10% kann es 50 Versuche dauern bis man was bekommt.


----------



## Ademos14 (24. Juni 2010)

Bei mir haben die Drops für den Scherbenwelterfolg länger gedauert...

ps: Jaaa Kochmütze!^^


----------



## chrasher (18. August 2010)

Benutz doch einfach Google. Da findest Du genug Kuchenrezepte. :-P


----------

